# Wanted: Nice 3.0 CS, CSI etc



## fstclyz (Jun 12, 2013)

I'm not sure where the best place to look is but I've been wanting a nice early 70's CS or alike. I'd prefer a 3.3 or 3.5l engine, stick, nice paint, interior etc but could do some restoration if needed. 

Thanks,

Clay
303-250-6381


----------

